# my hp g62 laptop wont start up!!



## XimawesomeX (Nov 3, 2010)

i recently opened my laptop this morning when my friend knocked it over. The laptop was in its bag so i thought nothing happened. when i opened it at home i just went on it when it suddenly shut down. the battery power was full so it couldn't be the battery power that shut down the computer. i did every thing to start it but wont work...... pls pls help me


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like it may have been damaged when knocked over

Check all around the case and see if anything damaged

take the battery, and hold the power switch down for 60seconds

put the battery back and the charger

does it boot up - any lights or noise come on the machine 
do you get the message to enter setup/bios flash on the screen at all

if it does not boot normally

try starting in safemode - as the pc starts keep tapping F8 - a menu should appear - see if you can choose *safemode*


----------



## XimawesomeX (Nov 3, 2010)

nothing around the case has been damaged. i did what you said and only the ac adapter light came on when i put the charger. then i pressed the started button.... a blue screen came on for about 2 seconds, i kept tapping F8..... nothing happened but thxs for replying thou


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> . a blue screen came on for about 2 seconds,


any idea what was said on that screen

On Hps there a different ways to get into the bios as the PC starts - usually a screen comes up startight aways with the bios entry settings

the keys I have used on HP in the past are on of the following

<F2>, <F10>,


----------

